# Marilyn Manson August 10th



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

Molson Ampitheater
Opening band: Slayer

I know there isn't much interest here for this genre of music. Also the stereotypes that come along with being a Manson fan. But I'm goin' and will report back. :banana:

-Twiggy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Give us the full scoop.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*bring it on*



SZ Addicted said:


> Molson Ampitheater
> Opening band: Slayer
> 
> I know there isn't much interest here for this genre of music. Also the stereotypes that come along with being a Manson fan. But I'm goin' and will report back. :banana:
> ...


Hey I'm 40 and I saw Slayer open for Priest a few years ago and they rocked! LOTS of energy.. Love to hear about the show. Great people watching too I'd bet!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Slayer and Priest on the same bill? Drool.............


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Not a Marilyn Manson music fan (although there are some very cool guitar tones on some of his stuff), but I met him years ago while I worked security for Much Music. I was really impressed with him as a person. Very thoughtful, well spoken, and intelligent.

As surprising as it may be to some, him, Ludacris, and Jack White were probably the 3 most intelligent musicians I met in my time there. And 2 out of those 3 willingly admitted that they were playing a character meant to shed light on their perception of the music industry and society in general.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

Like I stated earlier I didn't figure there would be much interest in this one so I was just gonna let it slip down the list. :wave:

I'm not really sure where to start. Got pretty close to the gates for the 6:30pm opening time. There were lots of people there but everyone was just scattered everywhere. So I stealthily made it past MOST of these unfortunate people. Who knows, maybe most of them had seats so it didn't really matter where they were in line. I had pit/GA tickets so it's first come first serve. 

I went dressed as a normal casual white dude. There were several others who were quite the sight. I'm not even going to try to recount some of the outfits/getups/hairdoos I saw.

I ended up being front row 4 people LEFT of center stage. Couldn't have asked for better. The stage extention was a mere 6" from my stretched arm length. 

Opening band was called Bleeding Through. Not sure where they were from but some heavy downtuned guitar/screaming describes their show. The lead singer came out into the crowd for the last song. When he was standing on the gate in front of me, he was using my raised fist to hold himself up while he sang. Pretty neat. Don't think I'll be purchasing an album though...

Slayer was up next. One thing you have to realize with Slayer is that Slayer has Slayer fans. This constitutes mainly huge 200lbs.+ white guys with shaved/bald heads that just want to shove/mosh. The intensity of their crowd was second only to the Pennywise show I saw at The Phoenix last Summer. Same dudes just substitute skate-punk music into the mix in a MUCH smaller venue. That was an AMAZING concert. As for Slayer, I came not being a fan and left that way. Amazing guitar work by BOTH guitarists. Lead singer/bass player looked like he was high and not very exciting to watch. Give the drummer credit to. Their BPMs were pretty wild in spots. Probably triggers but even still... I'm sure it was a Slayer listeners paradise.

Marilyn Manson: I could write a book on this performance alone. I had been waiting since 1996 to see him. Have purchased every album and cherished them all. I remember after the dramatic intro (very well done), there he was... right in front of me. This man does exist! I couldn't fathom that this moment was real. Right there was a revelation. 

I wasn't sure if I liked the newest album or not but after Friday night, I can't believe I doubted it. "Putting Holes In Happiness" is a new fav. Tim Skold, their new guitarist did an amazing job. His look suits the band for sure  Also wielding a vintage Gibson Firebird in cherry with gold hardware. That's a looker for sure.

For Dope Show ( a big Manson hit ) he crawled towards me as he sang " they love you when you're on all the covers" and touched my hand. K, I'm a straight guy and everything but this was nearly orgasmic. The WHOLE setlist was bang-on. Covered ALL albums well. I could not have improved on it. His voice didn't crack ONCE during the whole concert. Any video I have seen does not capture how it really sounded there. Perfect...

The second last song was Antichrist Superstar (I didn't name it guys). Fist-pumping/chant song. You'd have to hear it. And to see everyone with fists/hooks in the air shouting the "HEY!" part was beyond belief. This song NEVER gets performed live. I think it's actually only the 2nd time it's been done. Why Toronto?, I have no idea I've heard rumours since the show that one of the guitarists from Slayer asked Manson if he'd do that song. Maybe I respect Slayer a little Stones.

Very last song was of course Beautiful People. Talk about people losing their minds... Manson came down off the stage to the area infront of the gate to the people in the front row. When he was infront of me, myself and several others grabbed his arm. He started heading along the gate. After I loosened my GRIP on his arm LOL and the others let go, he grabbed my arm and kept singing! MARILYN MANSON IS HOLDING MY ARM AND SINGING "BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE"! This was just way too much.

Everything I could have imagined it would be, TEN FOLD!

I'll stop here...

-Twiggs


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Slayer and Priest on the same bill? Drool.............


It was awesome! What really blew me away however was the number of 16-17 year olds SERIOUSLY into Slayer. I loved it. Halford was fab, what a great showman.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Not a Marilyn Manson music fan (although there are some very cool guitar tones on some of his stuff), but I met him years ago while I worked security for Much Music. I was really impressed with him as a person. Very thoughtful, well spoken, and intelligent.
> 
> As surprising as it may be to some, him, Ludacris, and Jack White were probably the 3 most intelligent musicians I met in my time there. And 2 out of those 3 willingly admitted that they were playing a character meant to shed light on their perception of the music industry and society in general.


Cool. My brother used to work at Musique Plus in Montreal. Some guy I knew from university was one of the VJs at the same time my brother was there.


----------

